# Venge Question



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Are all the frames(FACT10r) in their line up the same just with different drivetrains, ect. Well except the sworks model of course. So Did I read the specs correctly on their website?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

It has always seemed that way to me.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes... with the Venge, all frames are the same... the only differences being components and color scheme.

The "Specialized" branded frames are 10R and the "S-Works" branded frames are 11R.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

A while back my local bike store had some leftover 2013 venge comps selling for as low as $2000 which is probably the cheapest way of getting yourself a 10r frame. For any of the other models I think you have to go with an expert level bike to get 10r. Not a bad option if you plan on upgrading stuff down the line anyways.


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Well I went for a frame set. I guess it would've been smarter to go with a complete bike with the same carbon lay up for $500 more but the hyper green color way was worth it.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

B.Garcia said:


> Well I went for a frame set. I guess it would've been smarter to go with a complete bike with the same carbon lay up for $500 more but the hyper green color way was worth it.


I got the grey Venge Pro frame set... don't regret it for 1 second, every time I ride it, I like it more.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I won't argue against getting a color you like as I drove up to Canada to get my 2014 elite 105 in the OPQ colors which wasn't available in the US unless you wanted to pay for the S-Works frame version of it. I want to upgrade the groupset before spring but I might hold off for another year and pick up a couple other things I want to get beforehand.


----------

